# Frankenstein Lego Costume



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I usually don't do cute, but the lady I babysit for asked if I could make a costume for her son. He wanted to be a Frankenstein Lego. She showed me a costume that was posted on the internet and I feel I got pretty close. I will post the actual Frankenstein Lego and the costume I created. I have to say I actually enjoyed making this costume. It was fun!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, that's adorable


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You do Great work! That is awssss!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

He gave you two thumbs up and so do I!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha..Ha..Thanks guys! Hey Roxy did you ever think you would be calling any of my work adorable? That made me laugh because I usually do the opposite!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Great costume!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh Sharon, you're so versatile. I bet I could give you a picture of a brownstone in NY and you could come up with a costume. As always, I'm mega impressed.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That's really great. Nice job, I think the tot in the box really enjoys his costume. Awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Ha..Ha..Thanks guys! Hey Roxy did you ever think you would be calling any of my work adorable? That made me laugh because I usually do the opposite!


It's definitely not your usual style


----------



## JOwenR2 (Oct 21, 2013)

What did you make the head out of?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

JowenR2 I made the head out of steel wire and paper mache. I thought I would show a picture that was taking with his class. He was a big hit and it was a lot of fun to make the costume for my little buddy!








[/URL]


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Fantastic! I love kids who think creatively! And you are a Halloween saint for making the dream a reality.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks DeadSusan! I usually don't do cute when it comes to Halloween, but it was a nice change.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this, but sorry I did. That is flat out awesome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

^ ditto what kprimm sai. I'm sorry I missed but so glad I saw it! You really do some super work Sharon. Kudos for the nice thing you did for your friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you! I enjoyed making it for my little buddy! This is one of my favorite videos that his mom sent me. As you can see it isn't the easiest costume to get around in. trim5A861174-7204-4EE1-BDF6-CBA6148FF8D7_zpsee772d8d.mp4 Video by SharShar07036 | Photobucket


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What a fantastic costume!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That video is priceless, this right here will be one of those memories that will be remembered when the years go by, and you feel that cold October chill return....and you know Halloween is coming!


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> JowenR2 I made the head out of steel wire and paper mache. I thought I would show a picture that was taking with his class. He was a big hit and it was a lot of fun to make the costume for my little buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like he's some sort of mutant celebrity there with his entourage. Fantastic work there.


----------

